# More macro adventure



## BrentC (Aug 19, 2017)

1. Dragonfly



Dragonfly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2. Dragonfly



Dragonfly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3. Shield bug



Shield bug by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3. Blood sacrifice



Sacrificing some blood for the shot by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5. Damsel Fly



Damselfly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

6. ID needed.



ID needed by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

7. Pregnant Goldenrod Leaf Beatle



Pregnant Goldenrod Leaf Beatle by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## cherylynne1 (Aug 19, 2017)

You know a photo is good when it fills you with emtotion. 

Well, that mosquito photo fills me with such rage that I just want to smash my screen. 

Just kidding. Fabulous shots. And while I don't envy you the bite, that forest of hair with the blood coming up...outstanding.


----------



## John Hunt (Aug 20, 2017)

Very good work!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice set.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2017)

Very nice work! Good insect pics, for sure.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 20, 2017)

cherylynne1 said:


> You know a photo is good when it fills you with emtotion.
> 
> Well, that mosquito photo fills me with such rage that I just want to smash my screen.
> 
> Just kidding. Fabulous shots. And while I don't envy you the bite, that forest of hair with the blood coming up...outstanding.





John Hunt said:


> Very good work!





jcdeboever said:


> Nice set.





Derrel said:


> Very nice work! Good insect pics, for sure.



Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice stuff, on my tablet they could be just a bit darker for increased drama ... built that's my monitor.  Personally, I would have photoshopped the mosquito bite, lol.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 21, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Nice stuff, on my tablet they could be just a bit darker for increased drama ... built that's my monitor.  Personally, I would have photoshopped the mosquito bite, lol.



Thanks Gary,  I'll keep that in mind for the next set.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Aug 22, 2017)

Brent,
I like the 2nd dragon the best.  Especially the rainbow colors on the wings.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 23, 2017)

Excellent set, well done.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 23, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Brent,
> I like the 2nd dragon the best.  Especially the rainbow colors on the wings.





PhotoriousMe said:


> Excellent set, well done.



Thanks guys.


----------

